# Game Camera



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Any one use a game camera in there camp site to see what comes around at night? How cool would it be to get a picture of a big buck standing in front on the outback?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Any one use a game camera in there camp site to see what comes around at night? How cool would it be to get a picture of a big buck standing in front on the outback?


Not yet....but my Nikon D200 has the capability for timed releases. Haven't tested it out yet but I will....'cuz I plan to use outside our tent in Africa!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Any one use a game camera in there camp site to see what comes around at night? How cool would it be to get a picture of a big buck standing in front on the outback?


Not yet....but my Nikon D200 has the capability for timed releases. Haven't tested it out yet but I will....'cuz I plan to use outside our tent in Africa!!
[/quote]

How cool is that!!!! Make sure you post some pics when you get back..


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never used one, but a buddy of mine using one for deer scouting ended up with a picture on his that was not of a deer, and well, anatomically revealing







.

Seems another hunter had stopped by and gave the camera a view of his, let's say, 'southern exposure'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There are a lot of motion senor camera's that can plug into a computer...this way you can record a video vs. just a picture.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There are a lot of motion senor camera's that can plug into a computer...this way you can record a video vs. just a picture.


see! told ya! technology is getting too technical!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lee we have one in our yard...just pulled it today to look at the pics of the deer and ***** at the feeder in our back yard. We have a Cuddy-Back game camera. The deer came in tonight before dark...3 does...feed and grazed for over an hour....they are probably soon to be mamas.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

here's a camera from Cabela's that's very reasonable:

Cabelas site

For 49 bucks







it may be fun to have!

Happy Camping


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Any one use a game camera in there camp site to see what comes around at night? How cool would it be to get a picture of a big buck standing in front on the outback?


How about a big Bear, wouldn't that be cool


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> here a camera from Cabela's that very reasonable:
> 
> Cabelas site
> 
> ...


The price is great...wonder how well it works?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lee we have one in our yard...just pulled it today to look at the pics of the deer and ***** at the feeder in our back yard. We have a Cuddy-Back game camera. The deer came in tonight before dark...3 does...feed and grazed for over an hour....they are probably soon to be mamas.


Wow cool. See if you could get them in front of the outback. It would be a great photo for the contest!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmmm theres a thought...may have to put a trail of corn for them to follow. BTW...a few years ago I won a trail camera with a 35 mm ...we watch the deer...and could see that the noise of the camera when it was winding would spook them... so we gave it to an Uncle in Missouri and replaced it with the Cuddy-Back. They do not seem to mind the flashes though. I have a friend that has another camera that takes awesome pics with no flash. What I like about the Cuddy-Back is that is 95 per cent of the time the deer eyes do not look red in the pics. BTW...we do not hunt the deer in our yard...we consider them our pets. We have grilled out and had them with in 24 yards of us...they seem to like the smell of chicken.







We have also had them bed just steps away from our porch.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hmmmm theres a thought...may have to put a trail of corn for them to follow. BTW...a few years ago I won a trail camera with a 35 mm ...we watch the deer...and could see that the noise of the camera when it was winding would spook them... so we gave it to an Uncle in Missouri and replaced it with the Cuddy-Back. They do not seem to mind the flashes though. I have a friend that has another camera that takes awesome pics with no flash. What I like about the Cuddy-Back is that is 95 per cent of the time the deer eyes do not look red in the pics. BTW...we do not hunt the deer in our yard...we consider them our pets. We have grilled out and had them with in 24 yards of us...they seem to like the smell of chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I would love to have deer running around. I am thinking about getting one for camping. I will look at camping world next time i go..
[/quote]

Post some pics if you get them...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There are a lot of motion senor camera's that can plug into a computer...this way you can record a video vs. just a picture.


After right GoVols post immediately proceeding yours, I'm not sure that is a good thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Any one use a game camera in there camp site to see what comes around at night? How cool would it be to get a picture of a big buck standing in front on the outback?


How about a big Bear, wouldn't that be cool








[/quote]

Not when I am walking Maggie in the middle of the night. We are both - nightstalkers? I dunno - she wants to go out, I take her, and we end up walking around for an hour...

Some places we've been, I'm thinking a drunk would be more likely than a buck.

Sluggo


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I got one for Christmas and use it all the time. The very first night I put it out right next to the driveway and got a picture of a decent size Coyote. YIKES









Clicky


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sarg2505 said:


> I got one for Christmas and use it all the time. The very first night I put it out right next to the driveway and got a picture of a decent size Coyote. YIKES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this explains why our dogs do so much sniffing when we walk them, eh?

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> I got one for Christmas and use it all the time. The very first night I put it out right next to the driveway and got a picture of a decent size Coyote. YIKES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I saw that in my driveway at night, I wouldn't be able to sleep...double yikes!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I got one for Christmas and use it all the time. The very first night I put it out right next to the driveway and got a picture of a decent size Coyote. YIKES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I saw that in my driveway at night, I wouldn't be able to sleep...double yikes!








[/quote]

When we went to Colorado last year we were driving and i saw a coyote cross a small bridge. We stopped and got out and walked to the bridge to look ant where he went. Well on the trail he had doubled back and was sitting about 6 feet from where we were walking!







I said OK it time to get back in the car!!!
on the bridge.
running away
all pics

When we saw him he turned and walked away. Those things are everywhere out there. We saw a bunch.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pics Lee. We have Coyotes in our neighborhood & we hear them howling at all times of the day & night. In the middle of the night it is creepy & cool at the same time.







I love that they live among us. When they bring down prey they cackle together & make sounds like a pack of Hyaenas. 
They use our front yard as a common pass. We can only see their tracks in winter of course, but there are many.









Colorado pics awesome thanks for sharing. It bought back some fond memories when we were there back in '94.' The Elk were everywhere & it was the rutting season, so we heard many bull bugling sounds. Very Cool.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I've got a very nice 10 point whitetail on my wall which I shot with a muzzleloader. we also have a game camera pic of him in full velvet earlier in the year which I have on the wall next to him. pretty cool!

scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Night camera? Nah just need to know where to camp.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Night camera? Nah just need to know where to camp.


Wow where is that at? I guess they are use to people being around the camp ground..


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Wow where is that at? I guess they are use to people being around the camp ground..


Yeah they "allow" us to camp with them - they make no qualms about it - we are visiting them. Its a campground in Eastern Oregon called Wallowa Lake.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome Pictures all...









MaeJae


----------

